# Spartan Model 192K by Singer



## lindamoo (Jul 26, 2010)

Since reading through the sewing machine threads I have gotten the bug to get my original machine out of hiding, clean her up and put her to use. I want to replace the belt but I'm not sure which one to order or where to order from. I have yet to find this model listed along with the parts to keep her running. She is very similar to the Singer 99 and made about the same time.

I am wondering if this model can be converted to a treadle machine since I have a base I'm not using. I have always been fascinated by treadle machines. 

Thanks for stirring my emotions about these old sewing machines. They bring back good memories.

Linda


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Get on eBay and just do a search for "Singer 192 belt." Almost any part you could want is readily available, for just a few bucks! IIRC, when I replaced the belt on my 99K this spring it was a grand total of $8.

And yes, because it's belt-driven, it's a fairly easy conversion to treadle. 
Check out the treadleon.com website. They have tutorials for such things.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I think we have an HT member, that can make belts, if memory serves me.


----------



## lindamoo (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't done EBay before but I will look into getting one from there. The belt that's on it is in good condition but I don't know for how long it will be serviceable once I put it to use.

Now I'm off to find a manual to go with this model so I can get her all cleaned up and shiny.

I really thought I had lost this machine when we retired and moved 8 years ago. I couldn't find it anywhere. Finally decided it had gone to Goodwill in one of those other cardboard boxes we were getting rid of. I recently found it hidden in the back of an infrequently used closet. What a relief that was! My mother can rest easy in her grave now that the machine has been found.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My understanding is that it is basically a slightly stripped down 99. If that is the case, I can supply you with a copy of the manual, as I have one for a 99 of similar vintage.

You may also find some online for download for free if you want to go that route.

Since I've got a "collection" going, I've paid to get the genuine thing, but you don't need to pay if you just want the info.


----------



## lindamoo (Jul 26, 2010)

Macy from what I have learned it is a stripped down version of the 99. There is no light and it won't accept the hand crank. I'm sure there are other differences, I just don't have any experience with old machines.

I just got it cleaned up and took it for a test drive and broke the belt. I expected it to break due to the age but it looked solid. Now I'm grounded till I can find a belt. It runs good so I have hopes it will sew like it used to when I was younger.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

ISMACS has a PDF manual you can download for free.

http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing.../singer-spartan-192-sewing-machine-manual.pdf


----------



## lindamoo (Jul 26, 2010)

That was exactly what I needed so I could be sure I was getting all the places oiled that needed oiled. I can hardly wait to get a belt.
Thanks


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

lindamoo said:


> Macy from what I have learned it is a stripped down version of the 99. There is no light and it won't accept the hand crank. I'm sure there are other differences, I just don't have any experience with old machines.
> 
> I just got it cleaned up and took it for a test drive and broke the belt. I expected it to break due to the age but it looked solid. Now I'm grounded till I can find a belt. It runs good so I have hopes it will sew like it used to when I was younger.


lindamoo,

Someone has given you some incorrect information.
The Spartan is basically a 99 and does have the motor boss on the right end under the hand wheel. 
It will accept the hand crank unit as it bolts to the motor boss.
The only other thing that will need replaced is the hand wheel. You will need a spoked hand wheel. 
One from an older Singer 66, or 99 will work, and places such as Sew-Classic carries reproduction hand wheels that work.
If you feel like mutilating your existing hand wheel you can cut a notch in it for the hand crank drive cog.


Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

while I was out look for my missing screws, I counted - I have 5 spoked hand wheels in the machine shed and a few more in the house. Also counted 11 machines out there - not sure how that happened . . .


----------



## lindamoo (Jul 26, 2010)

I guess I wasn't clear in my statement about the spartan not accepting the hand crank. I meant that it wouldn't accept the crank with the current hand wheel that came on it. And no, I wouldn't dare mutilate the original crank. It's the only old machine I have and I sewed on it as a child so it won't be cut on. I haven't looked into getting the hand crank but that is a possibility.

I have a Bernina 830 record that needs to go to the shop if I can find someone that I can trust. My former repairman has passed away so I need to start looking for another one.


----------

